# Think the Russians on the news are dangerous? Meet the ones in my novel.



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A group of Russian assassins come to America to kill four former KGB agents who defected to the U.S. before the fall of the Soviet Empire.

Can four FBI agents stop them, or will the Russian assassins get their revenge?

Read the thriller, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America.

Prime members can borrow it for free.

_merged with existing thread . . .remember, only one thread per book, thanks.  Also, please do not delete previous posts as we use them to verify you're not bumping prematurely. _


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucian said:


> A team of Russian assassins comes to America to kill former KGB agents who defected to the U.S. before the fall of communism.
> 
> A group of FBI agents tries to stop them.
> 
> ...


I have modified the description for the novel in the quote above. This is a bump on July 13, 2014.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've updated the title and made some small adjustments to the description for a bump on July 21, 2014


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping. New title and new synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping with a new Subject title but the previous synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping with a new title and synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping with a new subject title but the same synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've updated the title and kept the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've updated the post title and kept the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've updated the post title and rewritten the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've kept the post title and updated the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've tweaked the title of the post and the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've reworded the title of the post and the synopsis.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

I've reworded the title of the post and the synopsis for an update.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping to announce the sale.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping for Cyber Monday and a new subject title for the post.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Because some conspiracies are personal.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys to Manhattan, to Southern California, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey strike back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America.

I don't know how to make a link but it's the book on the left in my signature.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

(The ebook description is above.)


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumping with an updated post title. And again, Happy New Year!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys to Manhattan, to Southern California, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey strike back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America. Because some conspiracies are personal.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Each one of my three Conspiracy novels stands on its own. The books can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, and Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, and Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Also, my thriller Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter is only $0.99 until May 8. It's the one with the pink in my signature.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 5 Kindle Bestseller in the Amazon Financial Thriller category comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Categories--Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 5 Kindle Bestseller in the Amazon Financial Thriller category comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Highly trained, cold-blooded, Russian Assassins have come to America to kill four ex-KGB agents who defected to the United States before the fall of the Soviet Union.

Four FBI agents piece together what's happening and battle to keep the defectors alive.

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Categories--Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 5 Kindle Bestseller in Amazon's Financial Thriller category, comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 5 Kindle Bestseller in Amazon's Financial Thriller category, comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 5 Kindle Bestseller in Amazon's Financial Thriller category, comes a post-Cold War revenge spy thriller like no other.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Upwardz (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Title.  My daughter asked me just yesterday. "How comes the villains in films are always Russians"?  
Well, we know they are not, but an awful lot of Russians have been popping up in films recently.  Wishing you much success with your books.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words.

And please tell your daughter not all of the Russians in my novel are bad. At least not by American standards. They would be bad by Russian standards but then the Russians who are bad by American standards would be considered good. Either way you look at it, there are some good Russians in my novel. Almost all of the Americans are good. But the one who isn't...

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to comment on my post.

Lucian


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, the thriller that cracked the Top 50 in three Kindle Thriller Sub-Categories---Pulp, Assassinations, Conspiracies.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Find out what happens in Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8 is the book for you.

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8 is the book for you.

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8 is the book for you.

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, he resolves to kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He, his wife, daughter, and son are camping. He's living the American dream. Until he sees a man from his past in the forest and he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost him and his family their lives. Years of the good life have left him out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Will Vladimir Koralov kill the men who betrayed him all those years ago? Or will Hank Rollins get to the bottom of what's happening before it's too late for the men who trusted him with their lives?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in this action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past far behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Al Lincoln has been an American for so long, he's convinced he left his KGB past long behind him. Until he goes camping and sees a man from his past in the woods with his family.

Vladimir Koralov used to be on an elite KGB team many years ago. Then, a mission went wrong and most of the team was killed. Or so everyone thought.

In truth four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered what happened and brings a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty whenever he's called. When he finds out assassins have come to kill him, his solution is simple... kill them first.

Now, a Section Chief at the FBI, Hank Rollins used to be a CIA agent during the cold war. When he finds out someone's killing the men he helped defect, he leaves his office and goes back into the field to stop them.

From the Florida Keys, to Manhattan, to Southern California, to the mountains of Colorado, the Russian assassins hunt their prey... until their prey hunt them back.

Find out what happens in his action-packed, fast-paced, suspense thriller. Read Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This is the first in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.*

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

*Buy Russian Assassins in America today.* https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.*

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

*Buy Russian Assassins in America today.* https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

Russian Assassins in America is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this riveting premise written with action and suspense.

Buy Russian Assassins in America today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Russians aren't coming. They're already here. *

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

*Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today. *

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.*

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

*Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.
*
https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Russians aren't coming. They're already here. *

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

*Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today. *

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great heading, Lucian!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, Rita!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.

Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.

In truth, four members killed several others so they could escape communism and defect to the United States. Vlad has discovered their betrayal and has brought a team of assassins to kill the former Soviet traitors.

In another place and time, Mike Reagan was a KGB agent. But, now, he's so American, he votes, pays taxes, and serves on jury duty when he's called. When he finds out people are coming to kill him, his plan is simple. Kill them first.

Al Lincoln has no idea any of this is happening. He's living the American dream. When he takes his family on a camping trip and sees a man from his past in the forest, he realizes the decision he made years ago may cost his family their lives. Years of the good life in suburbia have left him badly out of shape... but he still has his instincts.

If you ever wished Tom Clancy and John Lecarre had a little more action and James Patterson and Clive Cussler had a little less, you'll enjoy Russian Assassins in America, a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Russian Assassins in America today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Russian-Assassins-America-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00KURL2IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucian said:


> The Russians aren't coming. They're already here.
> 
> Vladimir Koralov was on an elite KGB team many years ago. A mission went catastrophically wrong. Most of the members died. Or so, everyone thought.
> 
> ...


----------

